# Rasenkante am Teich



## Koebra (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich nach einer erfolglosen Suche bei google hier angemeldet und hoffe sehr, dass Ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.

Wir haben unseren Teich über die letzten Monate gebaut. Nun geht es an die Gestaltung der Ränder. Meine bessere Hälfte möchte gerne, dass der Rasen bis zur Teichkante verlaufen soll. Nach Möglichkeit ohne Granitborde oder sonstiges. Das Ganze soll sehr schlicht aussehen. 

Wie stelle ich so etwas am schlausten an? Ich habe sehr viel über die Kapilarsperre gelesen, es wurde aber immer so beschrieben, dass dort erst Kiesel eingefüllt werden muss und anschließend größere Steine draufgelegt werden müssen. Muss ich diese Kapilarsperre überhaupt errichten, wenn ich die Rasenfläche direkt an den Teich angrenzen möchte? Klar ist, dass ich das Becken dann nicht komplett bis zur Kante füllen kann. Wie viel Zentimeter Luft nach oben sind hier angebracht? Ausreichend Teichfolie ist noch vorhanden an den Rändern (mind. 40 - 50 cm).

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas ratlos, wie man das anstellt.

Angaben zu meinem Teich und der Technik habe ich in meinem Profil hinterlegt, Photos kann ich auch einstellen wenn Ihr möchtet.

Über Eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Vielen Dank

koebra


----------



## MadDog (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Erst einmal :willkommen:willkommen

Ich würde auf jeden Fall rings um den Teich schmale Platten verlegen. Hat schon den Vorteil, das man problemlos rasen mähen kann. Außerdem kommt nicht so leicht Erde oder Lehm in den Teich.

Wenn der Teich aber ohne Randsteine sein soll kann man einen 10 cm tiefen Rand um den Teich ziehen, die Plane auslegen und dann mit Kies oder Sand befüllen, so dass man eine Sumpfzone hat.

Die andere Alternative wäre den Rasen ca. 10 cm tief abzustechen, die Plane auszulegen und den abgestochenen Rasen wieder auf die Plane zu legen. So sieht man von der Plane nichts mehr.


Gruß und viel Spaß


Frank


----------



## TilRoquette (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wir hatten ebenfalls den Rasen bis zur Kante.  Leider gibt das Probleme (schau mal in meine diversen Threads):

1. Rasenwurzeln wachsen über die Kapillarsperre in den Teich hinein.  Die Folge: Nährstoffeintrag (Phosphate), trübes Wasser durch Schwebealgen, Massen Fadenalgen.

2. Regenwasser, das nicht gleich in Rasen versickert, wäscht in den Teich hinein. Die Folge:  noch mehr Nährstoffeintrag (s.o.), v.a., wenn der Rasen gedüngt wird.

3. Beim Rasenmähen kann man nicht verhindern, dass geschnittenes Gras in den Rasen fliegt.  Die Folge:  noch mehr Nährstoffeintrag (s.o.)

Ich baue demnächst einen Sickergraben zwischen Rasen und Teich, d.h. einen 15 cm breiten und tiefen Graben, der mit groben Kies aufgefüllt wird. Kies muss schwer genug sein, um nicht vom Rasenmäher weggeschleudert zu werden, aber Klein genug, um eine ebene Fläche zu erzeugen, auf der die Rasenmäherräder fahren können.


----------



## Mathias2508 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*



TilRoquette schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich baue demnächst einen Sickergraben zwischen Rasen und Teich, d.h. einen 15 cm breiten und tiefen Graben, der mit groben Kies aufgefüllt wird. Kies muss schwer genug sein, um nicht vom Rasenmäher weggeschleudert zu werden, aber Klein genug, um eine ebene Fläche zu erzeugen, auf der die Rasenmäherräder fahren können.



_Hallo,TilRoquette
das mit dem Sickergraben ist schon eine gute Idee.Allerdings würde ich mir das mit dem groben Kies nochmal überlegen.Die Steine werden trotzdem durch die Fliehkraft der Messer hochgeschleudert,und eine ebene Fläche wirst damit nicht erreichen.Es sei denn das du sie in Beton legst. Ich habe das durch bei mir im Garten.Und dann nach jedem Rasenmähen das Messer schärfen ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

Grüße aus dem Norden Mathias_


----------



## Koebra (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die ersten Tipps, dass geht ja echt schnell! 

Ich habe mir überlegt, nachdem ich Eure Tipps gelesen habe, dass ich den 10 cm tiefen Graben ziehen werde, Kies dort einlegen werde und dann erst Mutterboden und anschließend Rollrasen über die Folie und den Kies legen werde. Über die Problematik mit dem Rasenschnitt beim Mähen bin ich mir bewusst, aber dann muss ich wohl auf die Knie und die gute alte Rasenschere zücken... 2

Als Abstand von Wasseroberfläche zur Rasenoberfläche sollten 5 - 10 cm reichen, oder?

Denkt Ihr, dass ich mit oben genannter Methode eine Art Kapilarsperre errichtet habe und somit nicht Gefahr laufe, dass das in die Hose (bzw. ins Erdreich) geht?

Viele Grüße, 

Marco


----------



## karsten. (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Hallo

gibt´s auch zu kaufen 

google mal unter Tiergartenband 


kann dann so aussehen 











und wenn man mit dem Mäher richtigrum fährt fällt auch nix ins Wasser


----------



## Mathias2508 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

_Hallo Marco,
du kannst anstelle des Mutterboden und des Rollrasen auch sogenannte Mähfixe auf den Kies legen die dann mit dem Rasen abscließen.Die Dinger gibt es ab ca.10 cm breite und in verschiedenen Farben.Uund lassen sich zudem auch gut mit dem Rasenmäher befahren.

Grüße Mathias_


----------



## Koebra (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Moin,

vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Tiergartenband. So etwas habe ich gesucht. Hast Du einen Vorschlag, wie tief die gehen müssen? Werden die allein durch den Wasserdruck stabilisiert, oder muss ich die in Beton einlassen?

@ Matthias: Über die Mähfixe hatte ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, aber wir finden die nicht so richtig passend.

Ich habe bei meinem Profil Bilder des Teiches hochgeladen, eben frisch gemacht... 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Koebra (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Moin,

Kommando zurück, habe soeben die Erklärung auf der Internet Seite gefunden, wie diese verbaut werden müssen.... Top!

Die Frage ist nur, wohin dann mit der Teichfolie. Habt Ihr dafür noch einen Tipp?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Mathias2508 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

_Moin Marco,
sicherlich ist das Gescchmackssache,alternativ könnte man auch Granitkleinpflaster nehmen in der Größe 10x10 oder Polygonalplatten in entsprechender Größe.
Das mit dem Tiergartenband ist natürlich auch nicht übel.Du kannst dann ja wie vorgesehen deinen Graben ziehen die Folie dann dort reinlegen und mit groben Kies auffüllen.und davor setzt du dann das Band und läßt den Rasen am Band abschließen.

Grüße aus dem Norden Mathias_


----------



## Koebra (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Moin Mathias,

ich werde Morgen mal bei der Firma anrufen, die diese Tiergartenbänder verkauft um mich abschließend beraten zu lassen und um dann gleich zu bestellen. Eventuell hole ich die auch ab, damit alles bis zum Wochenende fertig wird.

Den Graben werde ich ziehen und wie Du sagst mit Kies auffüllen. Zum Glück haben wir hier ein Kieswerk in der Ecke, sonst wäre das ein teures Unterfangen, wenn ich so die Baumarkt Preise sehe...

Ich werde Photos einstellen, sobald das fertig geworden ist.

Viele Grüße

Marco


----------



## karsten. (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Hallo

naja , ich würde die Srahlkante dahingegehend "modifizieren" , dass das Blech innen sichtbar ist ,die Folie dahinter hochgezogen wird und die Erdspieße oben am Blech befestigt werden.

dann hat man einen sauberen Abschluss

das Blech würde ich außen trotzdem mit einer kleinen Betonschulter sichern 
die verschwindet dann unterm Rasen

Der Hit sind solche Kanten vom Schlosser deines Vertrauens aus Cortenstahl anfertigen zu lassen 

die sehen am Besten aus

mMn.


----------



## Koebra (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Hallo Karsten,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, was ich mit den Erdnägeln oben am Blech anfangen soll. Die Betonkante unterm Rasen ist kein Problem, auch das sichtbare Metall im Teich wäre kein Problem. Ich bin eh am überlegen, ob ich nicht die schwarze Kunststoff Variante bevorzuge... Aber wie vermeide ich die Undichtigkeit, wenn ich die Folie unter dem Band durchziehe? Du würdest das Becken dann bis kurz vor dem Band befühlen, richtig?

Sorry, wenn die Frage vielleicht doof ist, habe so etwas aber noch nie verbaut.

Es gibt übrigens noch einen zweiten Anbieter für solche Bänder (Sachsenband). Die bieten das auch speziell für den Teichbau an.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Nikolai (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Hallo Marco,

Eine Kiesschicht im Wasser und Rasen darüber wird nicht lange als Kapilarsperre nutzen. Die Wurzeln werden in kürzester Zeit den Kies durchdringen und ordentlich Wasser saugen. Das Band wäre eine Alternative, wenn die Folie am Band wasserseitig bis Bandoberkante hochgezogen wird, oder mit dem Band verklebt wird. Anders herum würden sich Wurzeln zwischen Band und Folie zwängen. Zu bedenken ist unbedingt, dass, wenn man ein steiles Ufer mit Band oder dergleichen anlegt, der Wasserstand annähernd die Oberkannte erreichen sollte. Ansonsten wird es zur Todesfalle für Igel, Mäuse, __ Kröten und anderes Getier.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Mathias2508 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

_Moin Marco,
Ich denke was Karsten meint sind längere Eisenstangen die du an der Innenseite des Bandes,sprich auf der Grabenseite in die Erde einschlägst um damit zu verhihndern das dir das Band nach innen verrutscht.Du mußt die Folie ja nicht unter das Band legen,sondern an der Innenseite vom Band hochziehen.Die überschüssige Folie kannst du dann abschneiden.Oder aber auch so falten das du sie noch im Graben verstecken kannst unter den Steinen.Als Kies nimmst du am besten eine Körnung von 8/16 oder 16/32 je nach Geschmack.Bei uns kostet die Tonne im Kieswerk um die 8 Euro  für selbst Schaufler auf Anhänger.(man waren meine Arme lang abends)

Grüße aus MV Mathias_


----------



## Koebra (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Moin,

so....habe gerade mit einer netten Dame gesprochen, die das sogenannte Sachsenband vertreiben.... Weniger nett war der Preis der sich all-in um die 40 Euro pro laufendem Meter beläuft... Das wären fast 1000 Euro bei meinen Teichmaßen. Too much...

Beim Tiergartenband wurde mir erklärt, dass es wie folgt gehen könnte:

Graben ziehen, Beton anmischen und Fundament gießen. Anschließend das Grundelement (Tiergartenband) aus Aluminium dort einsetzen. Wenn das trocken ist die Folie darüber legen und anschließend ein U-Profil aus einem Kunststoff mit Metallanteilen darüber schlagen. Die überschüssige Folie kann man dann abschneiden. Das Becken könnte dann bis ca. 1 - 2 cm zur Oberkante gefüllt werden. 

Habe jetzt die Preisanfrage gestellt, mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.

Werde berichten.

Viele Grüße

Marco


----------



## Mathias2508 (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

_Moin Marco,
Das ist ein heftiger Preis.
Willst du denn noch bei anderen Herstellern nachfragen?

Grüße aus MV Mathias_


----------



## Koebra (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Moin Mathias,

der Preis von 1000 Euro kommt von der Firma die das Sachsenband verteibt. Dazu kommen sogar noch 19% Mwst.

Ich habe jetzt eine Anfrage bei dem Hersteller des Tiergartenbands gestellt, die sind aber erst wieder ab Montag aus dem Urlaub zurück...

Gruß

Marco


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Deshalb !

lässt man das vom Schlosser bauen  oder selbst 

aus 2mm Cortenstahl

 


nix Folie innen !
wer Folie sieht hat falsch gebaut 

Befestigung der Folie zwischen den Erdankern mit Popnieten vom Teich her (innen) mit Karosseriescheiben oder Blechstreifen außen 


mfG


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

übrigens 


das Suchwort bei uns heißt 


Stahlkante


----------



## Koebra (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Hallo Karsten,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und die super Zeichnung. Ich hatte die Suche zwar benutzt, aber mit anderen Suchbegriffen, von daher hatte ich keine Ergebnisse.

Habe eben bei NG auf der Seite geschaut und sogenannte Klemmprofile gefunden. Ich glaube das wäre auch eine Alternative, die dazu noch recht günstig ist.

Ich könnte z.B. Granitborde setzen in Beton und die Klemmprofile dort anschrauben und die Folie mit einer Ufermatte darin befestigen...

Ich habe mal ein Bild von dem NG Klemmprofil beigefügt. Was hälst Du davon?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

nett 

aber







 mMn. viel zu aufwändig , teuer , zu mächtig und nicht flexibel dem Traumteichufer folgend 


liegt vielleicht daran



 ,dass ich Schlosser bin  

mfG


----------



## Koebra (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Hallo Karsten,

wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht, aber mir gehen mittlerweile die Alternativen aus. Ich habe heute mit mind. 10 Schlossereien telefoniert. Die meisten machen das gar nicht und diejenigen die es machen sind preislich deutlich höher als meine Variante.

Ich werde jetzt mal zu Hornbach fahren und schauen welche Rasenkanten die dort haben. 

Werde demnächst ein paar Photos der Baufortschritte einstellen.

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle für die Tipps.

Viele Grüße

Marco


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

ich weiß ja nicht was Du denen erzählt hast  

weniger ist mehr ! 


ich überschlag mal:

eine 2m Tafel 2er Blech in 10cm Streifen  aufzuscheiden könnte so 125€ kosten
ergibt  20 lfm Kante 

die Edelausführung in Corten kostet etwa doppelt soviel 

1,5mm Blech 25% weniger

höher 10cm entsprechend mehr 

biegen , Löcher bohren geht selber

als Anker Gewinderohr  26,9x2,65mm DN 20 verzinkt kosten 6m vielleicht 30€
gibt aus einer Stange ca 12 Stk.

komm ich auf ca 8 € Material /lfm

da zu Beton , Schrauben , Niete usw. immer noch weit unter 20€/m
da reichts noch für ne Büchse Metallschutzlacke von aldi für 3,99 



mfG


----------



## Nikolai (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Hallo,

die Folie hinter dem Band hochziehen ist sicher optisch die elegantere Methode. Sie sollte dann aber eng anliegen, im Besonderen auch die Falten, da Zwischenräume sich schnell füllen und bewurzelt werden. Scharfe Blechkanten sollte man vermeiden. Kanntenschutz gibt es z.B. bei jedem Elektrobetrieb. Dort finden gummierte flexibele Bänder mit Stahleinlage zum Schutz von elektr. Leitungen an Blechkannten  Verwendung. Diese Bänder halten auch bei dünnem Blech sehr gut. Am geeignetesten wäre sicher Edelstahlblech. Die  Verwendung Oben genannter Materialien führt aber zu erheblichen Kosten. Alternative Lösungen mit preiswerteren Materialien sind auf Dauer die teuere Lösung.
Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung, kann ich nur zu Ausstiegshilfen für ertrinkende Tiere raten.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## TilRoquette (6. Aug. 2011)

Hallo, hier nochmal die Ausführungsplanung unsere Teichrandes, wie sie unser Gartenarchitekt geplant hat:

 

Wie gesagt:  trotz der am umlaufenden Kortenstaal hochgezogenen Folie wachsen Rasenwurzeln darüber und werden so zu einer Algen-treibenden Nährstoffquelle.  

Außerdem ist der Teichrand fast überall nicht höher als der umlaufende Rasen, so dass bei heftigem Regen Regenwasser in den Teich fließt - und den Nährstoff auf dem Weg in den Teich mitnimmt.  Ich würde auf jedenfalls die Topologie so anlegen, dass die Rasenfläche in Richtung Reich von unten noch oben geneigt ist. 

Da ich das nicht mehr ändern kann, muss ich den erwähnten umlaufenden Sickergraben graben.



Mathias2508 schrieb:


> _das mit dem Sickergraben ist schon eine gute Idee. Allerdings würde ich mir das mit dem groben Kies nochmal überlegen.Die Steine werden trotzdem durch die Fliehkraft der Messer hochgeschleudert,und eine ebene Fläche wirst damit nicht erreichen.Es sei denn das du sie in Beton legst. Ich habe das durch bei mir im Garten.Und dann nach jedem Rasenmähen das Messer schärfen ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei._



Danke, Mathias, für den wertvollen Hinweis.  Was schlägst du statt dessen vor?  Platten oder Beton verhindern oder vermindern doch das Absickern des Regenwassers (oder nicht?) - und das ist ja der eigentliche Grund für den Sickergraben.

---
- Til Roquette aus Gröbenzell, bei München
Unser Teich:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31039
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias2508 (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Außerdem ist der Teichrand fast überall nicht höher als der umlaufende Rasen, so dass bei heftigem Regen Regenwasser in den Teich fließt - und den Nährstoff auf dem Weg in den Teich mitnimmt.  Ich würde auf jedenfalls die Topologie so anlegen, dass die Rasenfläche in Richtung Reich von unten noch oben geneigt ist. 

Da ich das nicht mehr ändern kann, muss ich den erwähnten umlaufenden Sickergraben graben.



Danke, Mathias, für den wertvollen Hinweis.  Was schlägst du statt dessen vor?  Platten oder Beton verhindern oder vermindern doch das Absickern des Regenwassers (oder nicht?) - und das ist ja der eigentliche Grund für den Sickergraben.

_Hallo Til,
hab mir mal deine Bilder angesehen.Ist ein schöner Teich auch mit dem drum herum. Ich hab gesehen das du ziemlich große Polygonalplatten als Terrasse hast.Mein Vorschlag wäre,den von dir geplanten Ufergraben anzulegen.Allerdings breiter,so das du größere Platten reinlegen kannst.Den Graben vefüllst du mit Plastersand in der Größe 2/4 mm.Und darauf achten das die Platten noch unterhalb des Bandes liegen.Verfugen kannst du die Platten mit Pflasterfugenmörtel.Der ist Wasserdurchläßig.Den Rasen davor würde ich an deiner Stelle etwas weiträumiger abstechen,und das Gefälle anpassen bis zu den Platten und die abgestochenen Rasensoden wieder einsetzen.

Grüße aus dem Norden Mathias_


----------



## Ferdinand (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Hi 

Kann sein das ich die Problematik nicht verstehe, also jetzt bitte nicht aufregen falls ich mich etwas zu locker ausgedrückt habe aber:

Warum so kompliziert?

Kauf die irgendein rostfreies Metall Band (je nach Budget: verzinktes Blech, Titan Zink Band/Rolle findest auch unter dem Namen: Bedachtungsmaterial)

Gestallte den Ufer wie im angehängten Bild, erste Abbildung .(hast ja noch Folie über)

Nun setzt du das Band  ca. 2-3 cm über Wasserspiegel/Erdniveau genau in waage.

Lässt die Folie an das Band laufen und schneidest sie nach einer gewissen Wartezeit ab.
Anschließend kannst du die Folie mit dem Band verklebst, verschraubst oder mit Profilen versehen und diese wie oben im Bild kaschieren.

Zack hast eine super Mähkante.

Und wenn du dein Rasen auf 40-60mm nur schneidest, wirst du den Rand nicht einmal sehen. 

Ps.: Falls du eine genauere Anleitung haben willst melde dich.

Grüße
Ferdinand


----------



## Koebra (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Rasenkante am Teich*

Hallo Ferdinand,

vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Vielen Dank auch an alle anderen. Habe die letzten Tage gebaut und mich deshalb nicht sehr aktiv an der Diskussion beteiligt.

Ich habe bei mir am Teich jetzt die Rasenkanten einbetoniert. In den nächsten Tagen werden die Klemmschienen von Naturagart nebst Ufermatten eingebaut.  Die Terrasse mit Steg ist auch bereits fertig.

Ich fand die Version relativ einfach, da das Setzen der Rasenkanten sehr schnell ging. Das Anbringen der Klemmschienen ist zwar etwas aufwendiger, sieht aber hoffentlich dafür auch gut aus.

Alles in allem habe ich jetzt ca. 10 - 15 Euro pro laufendem Meter bezahlt. Das fand ich in Ordnung. Vor allem verhindere ich durch die etwas höher stehende Rasenkante das Rasenschnitt in den Teich fliegt, bzw. Wurzelwerk in den Teich hineinwächst.

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Photos posten...

Viele Grüße

Marco


----------

